# R32 GT-R with new 18inch Nismo LMGT4's



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

New Nismo LMGT4's came in from Japan (I am in Australia) these were specifically designed for the R32 GT-R +22 offset and they look perfect!!! (well, don['t you think?!).


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Very nice.  They suit the car well!  

-Elliot


----------



## GavGTR (Jan 12, 2004)

Yep I'm liking them too


----------



## sbkrider (Feb 28, 2004)

Very nice, just need some pics in proper daylight now


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

The 2nd pic from the bottom is simply stunning.Those alloys look top class aswell.


----------



## hytech (Feb 26, 2003)

Very nice :smokin:


----------



## neilo (Nov 17, 2004)

*Top motor*

Car and wheels look just right :smokin:


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Stunning mate :smokin:


----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

just spot on all round M8. Who did you order from ?


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

CHeers guys! Ordered direct from RAYS! 

Pic of the wheels by day:


----------



## °GREGZILLA° (Aug 30, 2004)

im cry im cry im cry

wwwooo i want your wheelssss


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

*Awesome*

Very nice indeed


----------



## R32_GODZILLA (Sep 24, 2003)

Hey justinfox, the wheels look amazing on your GT-R :smokin: ...suits it perfectly!
Just wondering, do you have a higher resolution pic of the second last pic? (THE ONE ATTACHED) - If so, plz PM me and ill give you my E-Mail (for wallpaper purposes  ) - its a great shot!
->









Steve


----------



## NITO (Nov 19, 2003)

I love the car, stunning example, looks spot on, and is that a Kakimoto Regu 96-R Muffler I spy?

Nice job,

Rgds
Nito


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

First class mate - GT LM's are my favourite and they really suit the 32 especially in 18's


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

Cool wheels and cool car, the wheels really suit it. :smokin: Nice numberplate too!

I'm beginning to get the message about centre caps, I must be the only person to have specced centre caps with their Rays wheels.


----------



## stew-s (Sep 16, 2004)

very very nice


----------



## jj-japcar (Nov 22, 2004)

nicest i have seen yet,

mark @abbey was right!!!
what did they cost, or is that a secret


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Look very purposeful, what are the tyres?

Alex B


----------



## BLZBUBB (Jan 2, 2005)

Wow very nice!


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Cheers guys for the feedback. I love the car 100 times more now.  

Australian Dollars: I got the Nismo LMGT4's for around $6k including tyres (my faves, the Dunlop Direzza 02G tarmac rally tyres). The wheels, although 18inch weight in at 8kg/wheel, lighter than my old 17inch BBS LM's. 

Ride is no harsher for it. Just beautiful.


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Very nice indeed.... and nice plate


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

They look lovely!

Damn you! I want a set for my 33 now


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

-C- 

I got an idea... sell me yours and then you can buy them ?


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Nice - but they're still too big


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great choice. They suit the car very well.

Cya O!


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

very nice mate. look amazing :smokin:


----------



## ERS35 (Aug 15, 2004)

*GTR 32*

Fantastic looking car ..one of the cleanest 32's I've seen


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

That is lovely. Looks very purposeful!

Did you have any problems getting the 18's to fit or with the correct offset did they drop straight on?

Whats the ride like?


----------



## Toby Broom (Aug 25, 2003)

Cool man, They look great & they look like they fit better than my 18x9.5's


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

These were designed specifically for the R32 GT-R +22 offset. They bolt straight on, no rubbing or anything stupid like that. Ride has not changed a single bit.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Nice. If I was in the market for some wheels they would definitly be on the short list!


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

*That is lush*

I have messed myself  

Quality car.


----------



## Kim2770 (Feb 29, 2004)

Incredible wheels!!! suits that car SO perfect!! 

what are the width of the rims and the size of your tires??


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

justinfox said:


> CHeers guys! Ordered direct from RAYS!
> 
> Pic of the wheels by day:


wow they are nice. love the no' plate!!!!


----------



## Whitewheels (Nov 12, 2003)

Perfect  
So clean, just the way it should


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 7, 2002)

That looks amazing


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Lovely 32' m8.

What suspension are you running?

Sits just right.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Gorgeous wheels. Look nicer on a white R32


----------



## GTR Fan (Sep 23, 2005)

Fan blood tastic can i ask what camer was used stunning pics and car wow.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback guys!

Milko: I'm running Tein RA coilovers. 
GTR Fan: I used a Nikon 990. Bit old now but it still does the job. Here's some new shots:


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Im still in awe! 

Love your car Justin. I think Id give my left nut for my wheels in 18s, bet they werent cheap? 

Great pics too :smokin:


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Very nice car & wheels m8 - bet you're well chuffed  Are they 8.5in rims btw?

Cheers 

Rog

p.s. aren't those Nismos a copy of the Rota GTR wheel?


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

justinfox said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!
> 
> Milko: I'm running Tein RA coilovers.
> GTR Fan: I used a Nikon 990. Bit old now but it still does the job. Here's some new shots:


You certainly are a chap who takes pride in his motor, as I am sure everyone one else here is. Charcoal Grey is not my fave colour on an R32, but yours is absolutely stunning.


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Awesome Car.... And those wheels look perfect on an R32


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks for the info, the rims are 9x18 with +22 E.T?

What size tyres? Been trying to read it off the tyre on the pic above! Lol.


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

Milko said:


> Thanks for the info, the rims are 9x18 with +22 E.T?
> 
> What size tyres? Been trying to read it off the tyre on the pic above! Lol.


Looks like 235/40/18 

Stock is 225/50/16

http://www.miata.net/garage/tirecalc.html

Looks great  Nice car and wheels....mine coming soon Feb 2006


----------



## The Admiral (Jul 27, 2004)

Yip - 18in D01Js only come in 235/40 (8-9.5in rim) or 265/35 (9-10.5in rim) AFAIK...

Rog


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Cheers guys.


----------



## Andy W (Dec 31, 2005)

top wheels if i do say so myself


----------



## lionboy (Mar 9, 2005)

*R32*

That looks very nice mate they sit really well,great example.


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

The Admiral: LOL dude! They are indeed copies of the Rotas 
Yup 9 inch wide and 235's.

Here's a list of mods:

ENGINE
--------------------------------------------------
HKS GT-2530 turbos
HKS actuators
HKS Conrods
HKS Pistons
HKS exhaust manifolds
HKS dump pipes (ceramic coated)
HKS front pipes (ceramic coated)
HKS intercooler piping kit
HKS spark plugs
HKS fuel pump
Nismo fuel regulator
Nismo 555cc injectors
Nismo racing thermostat
Nismo fuel cap
Nismo radiator cap
Nissan engine refresh kit
Nissan polished RB26 rocker covers
Nissan N1 oil pump
Trust/Greddy oil cooler with remote oil filter mount
Trust/Greddy alloy radiator hose
Trust/Greddy heavy duty timing belt
Apexi power intake kit
ARC radiator schroud
PWR aluminium radiator
PWR intercooler
Tomei metal head gasket
Custom carbon fibre induction box (Bodyform)
Section engine damper
Essential oil catch tank

DRIVETRAIN
--------------------------------------------------
ORC twin plate clutch
ORC flywheel
Gearbox conversion (pull to push type)
Tomei hicas lock kit

SUSPENSION
--------------------------------------------------
Tein RA coilovers
Whiteline adjustable front swaybars
Whiteline adjustable rear swaybars
Nismo front strut brace with master cylinder stopper
Do-luck floor brace

WHEELS
--------------------------------------------------
Rays Nismo LM-GT4 18x9 +22
Rays lug nuts
Dunlop Direzza 02G semi-slicks

EXHAUST
--------------------------------------------------
Kakimoto Regu 96dB stainless steel cat back exhaust
Catco stainless high flow cat

EXTERIOR
--------------------------------------------------
Nismo N1 bar inserts
Nismo bonnet lip spoiler (Bodyform)
Nismo sideskirts (Bodyform)
Nismo boot lip spoiler (Eastbear)

ELECTRICS
--------------------------------------------------
Apexi Power FC with hand commander
Apexi AVC-R boost controller
Buddy Club racing spec condenser
Defi DIN guages
HKS ETC atessa controller
Ultra speed meter
M's turbo timer
Immobilizer/Alarm

BRAKES
--------------------------------------------------
Brembo R33 GT-R calipers/slotted rotors
Nismo braided brake lines
Nismo S-Tune brake pads (rear)
Endless brake pads (front)


INTERIOR
--------------------------------------------------
Nismo short shifter
Nismo GT shift knob
Nismo racing fashion lighter
Nissan 5-piece GT-R floor mats
Schroth 4-point harness x 2
Quell cams approved fire estinguisher
Solace metal tint


----------



## GTR Fan (Sep 23, 2005)

Any more andy?


----------



## chrisniss91 (Jul 7, 2003)

Beauti well dome m8


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

wow looks great!

235's.!?...why so skinni?


----------



## SeanB (Feb 1, 2006)

Just out of interest, what width are those wheels? Also what size tyres are you running, I just can't make it out on the picture.

Thanks,

Sean..


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

235/40/18 guys.


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

very nice gtr32...... cheers mate.


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

MMMmmmmmm Nice wheels


----------



## JasonGTR (Jan 3, 2006)

I have the same wheels. But mine are white and 17"
Tire size 255/40/R17.
http://worldwide.hipertekspeed.com/images/aomori/22.jpg
http://worldwide.hipertekspeed.com/images/Morioka/7.jpg
Sorry for the pics, I cant find any good ones now since I'm using my work computer. These are off of my car clubs website

Hipertekspeed.com Check it out


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Do you want to sell the car


----------



## nissanhprulz (Feb 16, 2006)

nice and sleeeeek! LOOKAS GOOD


----------



## tmac69 (Feb 15, 2006)

very nice. i never knew that we could get that type of number plate in Australia. i thought it had to consists of 6 alphanumerics. i love the nismo rims.


----------



## Paul750 (Aug 26, 2003)

:smokin:


----------



## Jonnyspeedbump (Mar 21, 2004)

Justin, strange question but how the hell do you get your exhaust so shiny!?


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

Absolutely jaw-droppingly stunning.  

Very close to being the perfect R32, IMO


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Jonnyspeedbump: I don't really clean it much at all. It's a Kakimoto and tends to stay shiny by itself!!! You can use AUTOSOL polish though which I use on my MX-5, works a treat! 

PS: Thanks for the feedback guys, still got more to do to the car yet, especially the interior and replacing a few things with brand new factory parts. 

PPS: This is an old thread now!!!


----------



## JasonGTR (Jan 3, 2006)

JasonGTR said:


> I have the same wheels. But mine are white and 17"
> Tire size 255/40/R17.
> http://worldwide.hipertekspeed.com/images/aomori/22.jpg
> http://worldwide.hipertekspeed.com/images/Morioka/7.jpg
> ...



















Updated pictures


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

is that a pic on the toll road from misawa to the Tohoku expressway? damn, i miss japan....

alex


----------



## JasonGTR (Jan 3, 2006)

jumpman023 said:


> is that a pic on the toll road from misawa to the Tohoku expressway? damn, i miss japan....
> 
> alex


Yeah, we were on our way back from Hachinohe to Misawa and decided to stop and take some pictures


----------

